# My Next Three ISOM



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I've gone deep and hard into the world of on NC and I find myself with an empty fridgador and the longing to try the 'good life' as it were.

I've had about 30 nc, the only ones I've liked well enough to pursue to date were three aged isoms that I sampled at Trishields herf. I'd like to purchase some isom but I'm at a loss for which. I now have some aging room but I want something thats smoking well right now. I've read the stickies and I carry around a copy of the newbies habanos guide one on my phone for consideration but the list there is long and exhaustive.

Please suggest to me 3 isoms to try for my next purchase along with reasons why these three. The should be isoms that will age reasonably but are smoking well now. I will take many of the suggestions offered and whoever suggests the 3 I like best will get some kind of decent thank you from me so its almost like a contest I guess.

I like DCMs, 64s, VSGs, 26s, Gisperts, RP Sungrowns, Anejos, MC Whites to name a few. Those probably arent good comparables but its what I smoke a lot of right now. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I wish I had the money to buy three islands.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I like the Hoyo coronas Romeo J corona and the I think kenny will agree the Bolivar coronas..

Oh ya, I am a Cohiba slut, the siglo IV are good..


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Tough to say, I don't know that I've ever smoked a bad one. They're all good in their own way. I'm sure you'll get a lot of different answers here, but I would say just looking at the smokes you like you're a fan of Full bodied cigars. I would probably stick to the Bolivar and Partagas lines, you can't really go wrong with a Bolivar Royal Corona or Belicoso Finas. And on the Partagas side the Series D #4 is a staple around here. Montecristo's have been pretty good of late, and I'm partial to the Vegas Robania line (although they're more medium bodied)


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

St. Lucia, Cayman Islands and Aruba.

Many more to choose from.

Cigarwise, man are the choices endless.
I suggest a dartboard approach to sample as many as you can.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

First, you simply must read and smoke the stuff on Dustin's list:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672

Second, I'd say to buy stuff from 2006 -- it was a great year, many (most?) are smoking really well from that year, and they should age well. There's some debate about whether 2006 is the new 1998. It's hard to speculate; but I think it's a safe bet that the 2006 will improve with *some* age no matter what.

Third, just call 'em Cubans. You're not fooling anyone with ISOM.  Just some friendly advice there.

Finally, I'll offer my specific suggestions for someone with as broad of tastes as you. (1) Smaller cigar: Por Larranaga Panetela. This is a great cigar for the morning or afternoon ... or even the first of multiples in the evening. It's size makes it great if you're pinched for time and it's gentler flavors make it great anytime of day. (2) Corona: RyJ Coronas are very good. I haven't had a 2006; but my guess is that they are quite tasty. I've had 05 RyJ Petit Coronas that were very very good and other RyJs from 06 (e.g., the Exhibition #4) that were spot-on. I'd also recommend a Monte #3. Again, I haven't had an 06; but the other 06 Montes I've had have been quite good too. (3) Lonsdale: Partagas 898 Varnished are da bomb (yeah ... I just said "da bomb"). These are spicey, creamy, and just all-around great cigars. My favorite are late-05 or early-06. The mid-late 06 tasted a bit "young" to me; but the 05/06 have been fantastic. Nice thing about these is you can pick up 10ers that still come in the varnished box.

All of that said, you best option starting off may not be to buy boxes of single cigars. My recommendation would be to buy some samplers first, which will give you a better sense of what marcas (brands) and vitolas you enjoy from the Cuban realm. In terms of making your sampler list, use Dustin's guide as a checklist. I'm still working on it, myself....


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd suggest getting a sampler pack of certain size that you like. Robusto, PC, and Churchill are good choices.
Almost all '06s are good now. Three smokes that are good out of the box for me: RASS, Boli PC, and Siglo VI.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Carlos speaks truth. I was in your situation not long ago... In fact, I still am a huuuge neophyte in the CC world. My advice would be the same, with a couple caveats. 

I would certainly suggest Monte #4's. These are smoking great with only six months of age on them, and will only get better with time. There is a reason this vitola is the best selling CC in the world.

The two others, I would dartboard a little bit, but in the sizes you seem to enjoy in NCs. For instance, if you like PCs, Bolivar PCs are well spoken of by those with a thousand times more experience than you or myself. You may want a larger smoke, Maybe Hoyo Epi 1 or 2s. Whilst not having any experience with Cohibas, there are more than enough sizes to experiment to find what you like, and I'm pretty sure you won't find a single gorilla that would look at you in disgust if you gave him or her a Cohiba. 

Oh yeah...... RASS or RASCC. RASCCs are smoking pretty damn good with only 6 months on them, and will get very good with a year on them.



But then again, I have the palate of a goat.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

How do I get 06's tho? Isnt the stuff I'm seeing listed on sites all 07 stuff?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Addiction said:


> How do I get 06's tho? Isnt the stuff I'm seeing listed on sites all 07 stuff?


you have to ask if it isn't specified.

some people are liking the 07s, too. i feel they're too tannic; then again, I think smokes from 2002 are too tannic, too.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm a bit unclear about your goal. It sounds like you're looking for box quantities. I'm not sure it makes a lot of sense to buy a box of anything without trying a few singles first -- unless you're pretty confident about what you want. Why not look for some samplers or just pick a few representative sticks from each label? Seems to me that the discovery part is half the fun! 

My favorites are probably the RASS and MC#2 -- but there's a lot I haven't tried yet!

-Ken


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Sisyphus said:


> I'm a bit unclear about your goal. It sounds like you're looking for box quantities. I'm not sure it makes a lot of sense to buy a box of anything without trying a few singles first -- unless you're pretty confident about what you want. Why not look for some samplers or just pick a few representative sticks from each label? Seems to me that the discovery part is half the fun!
> 
> My favorites are probably the RASS and MC#2 -- but there's a lot I haven't tried yet!
> 
> -Ken


I would normally agree here, however I personally have never smoked a bad cuban. Plugged, burn problem yes but bad no never.. :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

havana_lover said:


> I would normally agree here, however I personally have never smoked a bad cuban. Plugged, burn problem yes but bad no never.. :ss


I would agree although when I think of Guantanameras, man my skin curls.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

havana_lover said:


> I would normally agree here, however I personally have never smoked a bad cuban. Plugged, burn problem yes but bad no never.. :ss


:tpd:

But I'd also add "sick" and "young" to the list of things that can go wrong. Even with one that's too young, I can still tell it's good and got potential that I'll enjoy with some to time to rest/mature.

:2


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I would agree although when I think of Guantanameras, man my skin curls.


:r :r :r

Funny thing is, I sometimes like those while I'm grilling food. Go figure.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

The Professor said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> Funny thing is, I sometimes like those while I'm grilling food. Go figure.


:r
I guess not bad for making anything else after that taste better.
Never thought of them that way.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The Professor said:


> First, you simply must read and smoke the stuff on Dustin's list:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672
> 
> Third, just call 'em Cubans. You're not fooling anyone with ISOM.  Just some friendly advice there.


:tpd:
Fonseca Cadetes - the all time taste/value smoke IMHO
Partagas Mille Fleurs or Partagas PC Especials - I like these better than shorts.
RG Panatelas Extras - good intro to small RG and nicely priced.
All are smokes I enjoy quite a bit, none will break the bank.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

for shame gorillas. Discouraging spending money on boxes in favor of sampler packs :r

As for the cigars, there are just too many to narrow it down. Punch has the ability to smoke well fresh as well as age, and is quickly becoming one of my favorite marcas. My JUN07 punch punch are pretty durn good now, and the puff of an 85 same vitola I had off TriShields was just silly. Also like Monte 4 and Boli CEs.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

havana_lover said:


> I would normally agree here, however I personally have never smoked a bad cuban. Plugged, burn problem yes but bad no never.. :ss


Jose L. Piedra -- had one of these just recently and while perhaps not bad-bad, I'm not sure I'd want a box of them sitting around.

-Ken


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll add my :2

Anything Bolivar, because I love the flavor profile of them. The PCs are great and so are the RCs and Coronas.

PLPC, like candy to me, and the 06 are great.

I'll go with the Professor on this last one, Partagas 898 varnished, he is right on with that assessment of them :tu

So many more, but you asked for three so I'll quit.

BTW Dustins post is invaluable IMO


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mindflux said:


> I wish I had the money to buy three islands.


:tpd: that would be a great herf spot


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

Addiction said:


> I've gone deep and hard into the world of on NC and I find myself with an empty fridgador and the longing to try the 'good life' as it were.
> 
> I've had about 30 nc, the only ones I've liked well enough to pursue to date were three aged isoms that I sampled at Trishields herf. I'd like to purchase some isom but I'm at a loss for which. I now have some aging room but I want something thats smoking well right now. I've read the stickies and I carry around a copy of the newbies habanos guide one on my phone for consideration but the list there is long and exhaustive.
> 
> ...


It is illegal to purchase Cuban cigars in VA, so please abide by the rules.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

cls515 said:


> It is illegal to purchase Cuban cigars in VA, so please abide by the rules.


:r
If one is to cite rules, one should really know them.
Sort of reminds me of a neighbor citing the inability to wash my car due to water restrictions. Unfortunately, he is the only one that doesn't know they have been lifted to allow it.

Not a problem to talk about what cigars one longs for from that Island South of Miami that has a name - Cuba.
Problem is citing vendors where one might find them if so tempted or showing packaging methods, yadda, yadda.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Personally I would look at some of the "standards". For me if I was looking to get a 3 cigar cross section of Cubans I would get.

Montecristo - Petite Edmudo (or Edmundo) I think this cigar will replace the No 4 as the standard cuban cigar. Good sized ring gauge short enough for todays world but long enough to relax with

Cohiba Esplendido - Its Cohiba. Some say Cuba = Cohiba but I would argue either way this is an enjoyable smoke. 

Boliva - PC a nice short smoke. Personally in my top 3 of short smokes. 

I think the above 3 is a nice cross in size, brand, and flavor. Hope you enjoy whatever you pick and watch this slope it may send you addiction in to a complusion.

You may want to also check out the Diplomaticos 2, I would suggest the Montecristo 2 but I had already tried to sell you on the PE and I don't want to come off as the Monte whore I am.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I would agree although when I think of Guantanameras, man my skin curls.


You may laugh Carlos, but I have been stocking up on the recent batch of Guantanamera compays. A five pack was sent as a freebie with a recent order, I threw them in the bottom of the humi and disregarded them until one day when they caught my son's eye and he wanted to try one. I have never liked them at all before, but these were rich and creamy. They were gone in no time at all. These are good IMHO regardless of price. Machine made short fill for sure, but very rich.:2


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

opusxox said:


> You may laugh Carlos, but I have been stocking up on the recent batch of Guantanamera compays. A five pack was sent as a freebie with a recent order, I threw them in the bottom of the humi and disregarded them until one day when they caught my son's eye and he wanted to try one. I have never liked them at all before, but these were rich and creamy. They were gone in no time at all. These are good IMHO regardless of price. Machine made short fill for sure, but very rich.:2


yeah -- those are the ones I have and smoke when tending the grill.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> You may laugh Carlos, but I have been stocking up on the recent batch of Guantanamera compays. A five pack was sent as a freebie with a recent order, I threw them in the bottom of the humi and disregarded them until one day when they caught my son's eye and he wanted to try one. I have never liked them at all before, but these were rich and creamy. They were gone in no time at all. These are good IMHO regardless of price. Machine made short fill for sure, but very rich.:2


No kidding???
I have about three of those very same freebie five packs.
I have the Compay and the Decimos.
May have to go and give them a shot.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> No kidding???
> I have about three of those very same freebie five packs.
> I have the Compay and the Decimos.
> May have to go and give them a shot.


that means it will take three times as long to smoke


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Bryan -

Here is what I did. Studied Dustin's list and descriptions and upon finding one that struck my fancy - acquired a box.
That box was exactly as he described. Repeated procedure. Same results. I have no doubts that whatever Dustin likes - I will like.

And as mentioned - just call them Cubans. Most find the terms ISOM, gerbils, etc etc irritating. 


Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

RGD said:


> Bryan -
> 
> Here is what I did. Studied Dustin's list and descriptions and upon finding one that struck my fancy - acquired a box.
> That box was exactly as he described. Repeated procedure. Same results. I have no doubts that whatever Dustin likes - I will like.
> ...


:tpd: Because of Dustin's review I bought Monte no.2 :dr:dr


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

PSD4's
PLPC's
Monte #3's

All greats that I think you would enjoy, as well as excellent aging potential. :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd go with some:

Party Shorts
RASS
Vegas Robaina Famosos

Good luck with the purchase.
:tu


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

RGD said:


> I have no doubts that whatever Dustin likes - I will like.


Wait for it ... ...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

RGD said:


> Bryan -
> 
> Here is what I did. Studied Dustin's list and descriptions and upon finding one that struck my fancy - acquired a box.
> That box was exactly as he described. Repeated procedure. Same results. I have no doubts that whatever Dustin likes - I will like.
> ...


I've been studing Dustins list for a while now, was just looking for indications of what I should start with on it.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I studied Dustin's list as well and found it useful and a very good guide to easily get an idea.

I also really enjoy reading the "Top 25 Cigar" links that you can click on at the top of the page. Just about any cigar you could wonder about is reviewed and rated by dudes who are good at reviewing at rating cigars.

I also figured out my favorites as of now are; RASS, Monte PE, and Boli RC although anything Cohiba is just fine with me as well.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I've been studing Dustins list for a while now, was just looking for indications of what I should start with on it.


That falls into the, _no one can tell you what you will like_ category - so just from reading, pick one from the flavor descriptions that you _think_ you would like and give it a go.

Seriioudly Bryan - this is the point where you just need to jump on into it. Of course if for some reason you don't like them - we both know plenty of people who will take them off your hands.

Ron


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

RGD said:


> That falls into the, _no one can tell you what you will like_ category - so just from reading, pick one from the flavor descriptions that you _think_ you would like and give it a go.
> 
> Seriioudly Bryan - this is the point where you just need to jump on into it. Of course if for some reason you don't like them - we both know plenty of people who will take them off your hands.
> 
> Ron


:tpd: Good advice Ron.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> :tpd: Good advice Ron.


:tpd:

Yup. That's pretty much what it comes down to.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

For my :2
I would go with Bolivar BF, Cohiba robusto's and H Uppman #2 :tu


----------

